# ISPConfig und php5.4 ?



## Le-Seaw (9. Jan. 2013)

Hallo,

hat das wer am laufen?
Bei mir läuft ja alles bis auf das ich nicht mehr in die Weboberfläche von ISPconfig reinkomme 

```
[Wed Jan 09 17:50:45 2013] [warn] [client 91.45.xxx.xxx] mod_fcgid: stderr: PHP Warning:  session_write_close(): Failed to write session data (user). Please verify that the current setting of session.save_path is correct (/usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp) in /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/app.inc.php on line 89, referer: https://xxxx.de:8080/index.php
```


----------



## Till (9. Jan. 2013)

Ja, läuft mit 5.4. Der fehler deutet darauf hin dass du die php einbindung geändert hast und die neze einbindung nicht ins session verzeichnis schreiben kann. Hat also nichts mit der php version selbst zu tun. Lösche mal alle alten sessions dort.


----------



## Le-Seaw (9. Jan. 2013)

im temp alles schon gelöscht
nur die rescue_module_serverconfig.ser.txt liegt noch drin
trotzdem geht es nicht 

wo kann ich noch schauen?
und er schreibt auch rein aber trotzdem geht es nicht weiter
besitzer ist auch ispconfig


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Jan. 2013)

Das lies mir ja jetzt keine Ruhe,
es ist suhosin
wenn das nicht läuft geht es einwandfrei
gebaut hatte ich es nach dem hier:
Suhosin 0.9.34-dev installation howto - Yet Another PHP Security Blog

das läuft damit dann zu scharf auf alles.


----------



## logifech (10. Jan. 2013)

warum selber gebaut? Man kann suhosin ganz normal per apt-get installieren


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Jan. 2013)

wir reden hier von php5.4
da ist es nicht wirklich dabei

da kommt das:
 php5-suhosin : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.20-1~dotdeb.0) but it is not going to be installed

daher muss es so installiert werden und dann angepasst


----------



## logifech (10. Jan. 2013)

ich habs ganz normal über apt-get installiert und es läufta lles ohne probleme.


----------



## Le-Seaw (10. Jan. 2013)

mach mal den aufruf php -v
und dann poste hier 

du wirst sehen du hast 5.3
dr.google sagt auch für 5.4 gibt es noch kein paket


----------

